

Guy strips at PDX airport, court rules not guilty, TSA still wants to punish him - majke
http://www.kgw.com/news/Naked-fliers-attorneys-ask-for-acquittal-162908166.html

======
toomuchcoffee
>But things aren’t over for Brennan yet. The TSA is also investigating him to
see if he possibly interfered with the screening process. If found guilty, he
could be forced to pay an $11,000 fine _and be put on the no-fly list._
[italic mine]

Wow. What a country.

